# Pre-turkey season routines???



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I was just interested in what some of your guys scouting routines involve each spring before the season opener! I think this might help some beginners out!

Mine has already started! I start by looking at topographical maps to find a decent area to start whether it be a point or where three or so ravines meet! then usually this time of year I put on the miles! walk walk walk! usual starting in areas I haven't hunted to try and find new areas that might hold turkeys! if I see good sign I make a note of that and check it once things get heated up! I do a lot of field looking too.... seeing them is the best way of knowing they are in the area(obviously).... Once they start gobbling good I will pretty mcuh stay close to the truck and do a little fast pace scouting! the way I see it the more birds you find the better chance you have of filling your tags! I will wait till gobbling time in a spot that you can usual hear birds from the road and then once I hear him gobble, I drive down the road to another vantage point and listen there, usual throwing out a crow or owl call and only waiting a couple of minutes.... if I don't hear one or I do start the truck back up and head to the next spot!I found 10 birds like this last year... I called in one for my buddy and I killed one that I found like this! and then lastly I head to my go to spots! spots that I have always seen turkey and the further away from the rd the better! I put on the miles doing this as well! I will sit in a spot I know turkeys are and try and pinpoint exactly where they are roosting! I will wait and let them gobble 4 or 5 times and then I will head to another likely roosting spot that usually holds turkeys and try and pinpoint them! and then you are ready for the season opener! when scouting try and leave your calls at home! I know its fun to make them gobble but you can educate them to the call and make those weary gobblers never come into the call and just wait for that hen to come to him! good luck this season guys! hope this helps and I can't wait to hear what other people's strategies are!


----------

